# 15 pounds and that's a wrap!



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 22, 2013)

10978544393_a9505cd086_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 22, 2013






60 pounds total this year! Next up Scarbelly's hot n Spicy Nuts!













10978550333_a1b8afc272_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 22, 2013






As usual I halve and then quarter, yielding 8 chunks of cheese per 5# block.













10978515714_69ec3fd854_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 22, 2013






24 sticks ready for the smoker. Using the Gosm with the 12" AMNTS, apple pellets. Started out it was just above 32°, at the end of the smoke it was 18°. I smoked a full 4 hours since it was so cold.













10978426106_f2ce26dd78_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 22, 2013






The next morning it was 15° so we had smoked grilled Chessus sandwees and tomater soup for breakfast. The cheese wasn't from this batch in case anyone was wondering. We always have smoked Cheese in the fridge.













10978560943_0503b8237d_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 22, 2013






Holy Cheesus!! Good!!!













10993445964_c8f79b4419_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 22, 2013






Out of the smoker and ready for the vac packer! One more year of smoked holiday goodies almost complete!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 22, 2013)

That's a lot of cheese.

I have a question thou.

You said since is colder out you went 4 hours.

Does the cold make that big of difference?


----------



## waywardswede (Nov 22, 2013)

Case

That looks awesome!  My family is loving smoked cheese, I have to do another batch tomorrow already. Haven't tried grilled cheese sandwiches yet, I'll bet they're great.  We have been using the cheddar and pepper jack for nachos, it takes them to a whole new level.  My son has asked for smoked mozzarella for home made pizza, so that will be on the list for tomorrow.  We'll have temps falling through the 40's then through the 30's tomorrow, so will be a good day for it.

Thanks for sharing, that picture of the sandwich over the soup belongs on a magazine cover.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 22, 2013)

c farmer said:


> That's a lot of cheese.
> 
> I have a question thou.
> 
> ...


Adam I have found that when the temps are below 40° the cheese doesn't absorb the smoke as much. It also doesn't take on the color either. In fact most the cheese that I smoke in the winter doesn't have much color change to it, but still is nice and smokey.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 22, 2013)

WaywardSwede said:


> Case
> 
> That looks awesome!  My family is loving smoked cheese, I have to do another batch tomorrow already. Haven't tried grilled cheese sandwiches yet, I'll bet they're great.  We have been using the cheddar and pepper jack for nachos, it takes them to a whole new level.  My son has asked for smoked mozzarella for home made pizza, so that will be on the list for tomorrow.  We'll have temps falling through the 40's then through the 30's tomorrow, so will be a good day for it.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, that picture of the sandwich over the soup belongs on a magazine cover.


Thanks for the compliments David!

You're going to like the Mozzarella! My favorite is still pepper jack. Smoked cheese is great on nachos, baked taters, cheeseburgers, rolled up in a fattty, on top of spaghetti, in scrambled eggs, the list is endless!!!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 22, 2013)

I have a tube smoker coming to cold smoke in my drum and its gonna be cold this weekend, I have cheese to smoke.

Gonna try some butter too.

I usually go 3 hours on cheese.


----------



## fwismoker (Nov 22, 2013)

Tip of the day for my friend Case....hang a light bulb in the smoker.....higher wattage if you need it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Cheez pleaze!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 22, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Tip of the day for my friend Case....hang a light bulb in the smoker.....higher wattage if you need it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blasphemy!!! Why waste electricity when its not needed!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 22, 2013)

c farmer said:


> I have a tube smoker coming to cold smoke in my drum and its gonna be cold this weekend, I have cheese to smoke.
> 
> Gonna try some butter too.
> 
> I usually go 3 hours on cheese.


Works great in the drum, I put mine on top of an inverted 9"x9" foil pan to get it up off the bottom a bit, works great. Your going to like the butter!


----------



## fwismoker (Nov 22, 2013)

No problem Case...i'm always here to help!


----------



## fwismoker (Nov 22, 2013)

c farmer said:


> I have a tube smoker coming to cold smoke in my drum and its gonna be cold this weekend, I have cheese to smoke.
> 
> Gonna try some butter too.
> 
> I usually go 3 hours on cheese.


Some folks that use a AMPS or TS in the drum or kettle for cold smoking have said they notice they only get color on the top of the cheese....so it can't hurt flipping the cheese half way through.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 22, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Some folks that use a AMPS or TS in the drum or kettle for cold smoking have said they notice they only get color on the top of the cheese....so it can't hurt flipping the cheese half way through.


Then them folks aren't doing it right!!!













10422414426_2f2827db6b_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 22, 2013


















10422690244_d08cc84c0e_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 22, 2013






No flip and color all the way around, course that was in a 70° drum, not 15°!!! But like I said color isn't everything. I still get the same smokey goodness out of the cheese with no color too!


----------



## fwismoker (Nov 22, 2013)

Case all i know is this doesn't do me wrong!  Top to bottom smoke in the little trusty smoke house. Thanks for reminding me i gotta get some done for Christmas presents...i would have forgotten..doh!













P1010429.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Nov 22, 2013


----------



## driedstick (Nov 25, 2013)

DS that looks great,,,, I have been good this yr am I on your list???


----------



## flyboys (Nov 25, 2013)

That looks really, really, really good!  I could definitely go for that soup and sandwich


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 25, 2013)

driedstick said:


> DS that looks great,,,, I have been good this yr am I on your list???



DS I'll tell ya what you send some snack sticks and I'll send ya some Cheesus!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 25, 2013)

Flyboys said:


> That looks really, really, really good!  I could definitely go for that soup and sandwich



Thanks! It sure was a tasty breakfast!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

